
More difficult to play videos in a VR experience (even on desktop now) - formatkaka
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/google-chrome-block-auto-play-video/
======
brudgers
Please don't editorialize titles on HN. The impact of Google's proposed
changes has much wider implications. The specific concern regrading AR might
make an excellent comment when expanded beyond 80 characters. It might raise
an interesting discussion about AR as well.

